# My wife came back to me and now she wants more time away...



## stevo7782

My wife left me 9 months ago, right before christmas and she was dating someone a months later, i tried so hard to get her back for months but nothing worked...she came back to me out ot the blue about a month and a half ago, evn though her new relationship was wonderful...i didnt know if i wanted to gve her a chance again or if i even loved her anymore...but the the moment i was next to her again i felt that love come rushing back...so i opened up and am willing to give it a chance..things were great the first few weeks, she reallly seemed like she changed, i fell in love all over again...plus she has a daughter, who i concioder my own, that is 8 and we have the most wonderful relationship...she said how much she missed me...but my wife is tellin me that she doesnt know what she wants, shes "struggling" with this and doesnt know why! now she just told me yesterday she needs time to work on herself and tiome away from me. what do i do? i waited 9 months for her to come back, i started my life over, i was ok with the fact the she wasnt coming back and she was happy. then she comes back, gives me a taste of having my family back then rips it away from me AGAIN! im so lost, everything i worked so hard to do is all gone cause i decided to love her again and trust her...i feel like the first day she left all over again..what to do? im so lost...please help if you could....


----------



## MarkTwain

She likes you on perhaps many levels, but you are not ticking all the boxes equally. While she is busy working on herself, you can work on your self image, and learn to love yourself more. People will not love you more than you love yourself - sad but true.

You can still be friends if she wants that, and be there for her daughter to whatever extent is possible if it pleases you. But to act like you are waiting for her would be totally inappropriate. You are more likely to get her back if she thinks she has a limited time frame. And that's good news, because you might just meet someone easier to get on with, who won't use sex as a weapon and all the rest of the tricks these difficult types use...

Repeat after me: No more Mr. nice guy!


----------



## Blanca

Well i guess the bright side of this is you do know you can get through it. You know what to do because you've done it before. She's probably confused because she's not happy with you but she was obviously not happy without you. so she doesnt know what makes her happy.


----------

